# Wieviel "Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich



## Vespabesitzer (17. Apr. 2009)

Hallo ,..

ich weiss,. der __ Rückenschwimmer (der gemeine  ) gehört einfach mit zur "Wasser-Schutz-Polizei",..
(aber zuviel Polizei ist ja auch nicht gut  )

Aber mein Teich ist ja gerade sich erst am "entwicklen",.. und da würde es mich freuen, wenn die __ Molche und Qualqappen etwas mehr
"Überlebenschance" haben...

Ich habe ja ca. 14.000 Liter im Teich,...

und es werden immer mehr "Rückschwimmer"...   (siehe auch : http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00041-rueckenschwimmer/MZ00041-rueckenschwimmer.html

Derzeit habe ich 3 Stück mal mit dem Käscher raus gefischt und zum "trocknen" 10m neben den Teich abgesetzt.
Ich weiss, Sie können auch __ fliegen, wenn Sie wieder getrocknet sind,.. so lasse ich Ihnen aber die "Chance" zum Nachbarn zu fliegen,..  lol

und klein sind die Dinger auch nicht,.. also 20mm waren die alle,.. Tendenz größer...

Ich habe auch schon 3 weitere andere im Teich rumschwieren gesehen,...

hmm..   mir ist auch klar, die haben sich bestimmt schon vermehrt und irgendwo ne Pflanze mit den Eiern angeimpft,..

Bisher habe ich auch noch keinen "Mord" durch einen "gemeinen Rückenschwimmer" miterlebt,..
obwohl man aktuell viele Stunden reinguckt.  

Was meint ihr,..  was soll ich tun,..
alles so lassen wie Mutter Natur es will,..  oder Rückenschwimmer abfischen.. und weit wech umsiedeln,..  ??! oder was sonst,..

PS: andere Krabel-__ Schwimmkäfer (fast wie Geldrandkäfer,.. habe nur noch nix gelbes gesehen) habe ich auch ,..
wenn die Rückenschwimmer die fressen würden,.. wäre alles o.k.

mfG. Danke, Micha (Brustschwimmer ;-)


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Servus Micha

Wenn ich jetzt richtig mitgezählt habe sind es 6 Stück in deinem Teich, 3 hast rausgefischt und 3 sind noch im Teich.

Ich denke, die werden nicht viel Schaden an den Kaulquappen anrichten. Die werden ja auch größer und sind dann keine Nahrungsquelle mehr. Auch wenn die Population der Rückenschwimmer wieder wächst, sind die Quappen auch wieder größer.

*Also ich würde alles so lassen wie es ist, die Natur regelt sich das schon.​*
Im übrigen, die __ Käfer heißen Gelbrandkäfer  hat nix mit Geld zu tun.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Helmut,..

naja,.. 3 Stück habe ich gesehen, nachdem ich kurz mal 2 Minuten geguckt habe,..

ich gehe davon aus,.. es es noch einige mehr sein werden,..

"naja" und laut meinem Link oben,.. picken die Rückschwimmer auch kleine Fische an,...

mal gucken,.. wann ich irgend nen totes "anderes" Tierchen finde,..

... derzeit würde ich aber alles mehr wie "3" rausschmeissen 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Micha,

laut Profil hast Du aber einen "Naturteich", da musst Du die Natur auch machen lassen. Es sind meines Wissens noch keine Fälle bekannt, wo Rückenschwimmer Krötenpopulationen oder Fische ausgerottet haben 

Das schaffen eigentlich nur diese großen Brustschwimmer...

Was glaubst Du, warum Mutter Natur dafür gesorgt hat, dass Fische und __ Kröten soviel Nachwuchs kriegen? Damit auch ein paar Rückenschwimmer was zu essen kriegen.


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Servus Christine



Bist du Schriftstellerin 
Du findest immer perfekt die Worte  die ich nie finde 

Ich möchte auch diese hervorragende Gabe haben 

So das mußte ich einmal loswerden


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Servus Helmut,

oops


----------



## elkop (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

hihi, ja, das können eben nur die weiberleut, gell, christine *breitgrins*
liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Berndt (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo, Micha!

Ich wünsche dir, dass du es schaffst, ausschließlich Beobachter deines Teiches zu sein.
Mein Teich ist jetzt im 6. Jahr, im 1. Jahr dominierten Kaulquappen (es gab noch keine Fressfeinde), im 2. Jahr Molchlarven, im 3. bevölkerte eine riesige Zahl Gelbrandkäferlarven und __ Wasserläufer den Teich, in den vergangenen beiden Jahren hatte ich Hunderte Rückenschwimmer und im Frühling Dutzende laichende __ Frösche, heuer sind es die __ Molche, die den Teich beherrschen. Froschlaich gibt es auch in großer Menge, obwohl viele Frösche den langen Winter im Teich nicht überlebten. vergangenes Jahr dezimierten einige junge Ringelnattern den Froschnachwuchs, ließen allerdings die jungen Gelbbauchunken unbehelligt,,,,Die Natur weiß schon, was sie tut........
Nur die Anzahl der Brustschwimmer ist jedes Jahr nahezu konstant.

Liebe Grüße Berndt


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

(00:34 Hinweis: ich habe gerade selbst getippert,.. als Berndt geantwortet hatte ;-) 

     ich weiss auch garnicht was ich genau antworten soll...  

vielleicht sollte ich es auch einmal mit "Rückenschwimmen" probieren :__ nase :smoki

.. ich werde morgen nochmal hingucken, ob ich irgendwo "Fressopfer" sehen kann,..
und zähle nocheinmal die kleinen Freunde durch,..(und guck mir anderen kleinen __ Käfer mal an)

PS: Fressen Rückenschwimmer eigentlich __ Gelbrandkäfer 

mfG, Micha


----------



## Eugen (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hi Micha

bei deinem Teichvolumen 6 Rückenschwimmer, ein paar __ Gelbrandkäfer 

Bei mir schwimmen zig Rückenschwimmer rum und ich bin um jeden Gelbrandkäfer froh. 

Im Gegensatz zum Menschen besitzt die Natur ein über Jahrtausende erprobtes und erfolgreiches System.
Wenn Naurkatastrophen entstehen, hat meist der Mensch die Finger drin.
Also lass deine Schwimmer, auch wenn sie vll. 100 Quappen fressen.
Die restlichen 9900 werden kleine __ Frösche oder __ Kröten, auf die die Amseln schon warten.
Wenn sie das überleben müssen sie nur noch Angst vor dem Menschen haben.
(siehe Krötenwanderung und Autofahrer)

Edit sagt mir gerade,dass eher Gelbrandkäfer Rückenschwimmer fressen. Und solang du sie noch zählen kannst,hast du noch kein Problem.


----------



## chromis (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hi,



> Derzeit habe ich 3 Stück mal mit dem Käscher raus gefischt und zum "trocknen" 10m neben den Teich abgesetzt.


Hast du Probleme:shock
Wills du einen Naturteich oder einen sterilen Wasserbehälter?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

@Micha
Wenn du meinst du hast zu viele davon, schmeiss dir einfach ein paar Koi in den Teich  Die machen das denn schon


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*



chromis schrieb:


> Hast du Probleme:shock



 okok..

ich habe ja jetzt verstanden, dass wohl mehr Gefahren durch Dinge wie Skimmer, Pumpe, Filter und "Brustschwimmer" ausgehen,..

sollte ich mehr als 10 Rückenschwimmer gleichzeitig sehen,.. mache ich mir wieder Gedanken,..  

auch die Zahl der "roten Zuckmücke" ist ja deutlich zurück gegangen,..
ist ja wohl auch die Lieblichsspeise von meinen nun ca. 20 Molchen im Teich,..

 hoffe demnächst auf viel Gequacke am Teich

mfG. Micha..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hi Micha,

das rausfangen und mehrere m neben dem Teich ablegen bringt eh nichts. Die Rückenschwimmer sind schneller wieder im Teich als Mann gucken kann. Selbst wenn die rausgefischten verschwinden solten, es kommen sehr schnell neue eingeflogen. (Rückenschwimmer sind sehr gute Flieger)

MfG Frank


----------



## Berndt (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

verdammt.....eine falsche Bewegeung auf der Tastatur, mein Beitrag ist weg.....
Ich wollte Micha etwas "ärgern" und habe heute Beweisfotos gemacht, er hat Recht, alle morden die armen Kaulquappen....

die __ Molche

 

und die Rückenschwimmer

 

LG Berndt


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Soooo,.... jetzt ist es passiert,...  

Der "Rückenschwimmer"-Nachwuchs ist da,...

 ohne Quatsch,.. in 2-3 Ecken vom Teich sind jetzt ca. 100-200 kleine Mini-Rückenschwimmer aufgetaucht,..

sind ca. 2-4mm gross und können schon genauso schwimmen wie die grossen,..

      (geknippst in einem 2" Stöppsel, zum Größenvergleich)

 bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass z.B. meine Killer-Kaulqappen auch den Geschmack dran finden 
 

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo micha.

Und ich bin froh, dass ich gestern den 2. Rückenschwimmer in meinem Teich gefunden habe.


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Micha.

Wir hatten ja selbst im tiefsten Winter noch Rückenschwimmer im Teich. Man sah sie durch das zunächst klare Eis.... nach dem Abtauen des Eises lebten sie immer noch (sicherlich 10 oder mehr Tiere). Irgendwann im Laufe des Frühjahrs verschwanden alle Adulten und es tauchte Nachwuchs auf. Unterdessen sind vielleicht 1-3 Adulte und relativ viele Jungtiere im Teich unterwegs.

Im Teich sind alle Wechselkrötenquappen vom ersten Ablaichen im April verschwunden. Ich habe da aber weniger die Insekten und ihre Larven, als vielmehr die __ Molche in Verdacht. Außerdem war das Wetter lange Zeit eher kühl. Ich konnte immer wieder dünner werdende "Dauerschwimmer" und leicht deformierte Mini-Quappen entdecken, bis sie nach und nach ganz verschwanden.
Vor wenigen Tagen hat sich anscheinend nochmals ein Wechselkröten-Weibchen in den Teich verirrt und abgelaicht. Männchen waren reichlich vorhanden. 
Die Quappen entwickeln sich viel schneller als im April. Vielleicht schaffen es diesmal ein paar..... :beeten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

so,..  durch den Nachwuchs habe ich jetzt ca. 70-100 ausgewachsene Rückenschwimmer im Teich,..

scheint alles halb so wild zu sein,..
den Molchen geht es gut,..  die __ Wasserläufer müssen zwar abundzu pflüchten,...

ich habe keine Mückenlarven mehr und bin darüber froh..

habe schon x-mal im Teich Fadenalgen gefischt und wurde bisher noch nie von einem ückenschwimmer "angeknabbert",..


also,. alles gut,.. die Natur macht das schon,.. und mein teich bleibt dieses Jahr auf jedenfall Fischfrei,.
und wenn noch ein paar __ Molche bleiben und nächstes Jahr wieder so viele zu Besuch kommen, werde ich generell auch in der Zukunft
auf Fische verzichten.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Casybay (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Micha,
da kann ich Dir nur Zustimmen
lG
Carmen


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Micha,

Deinen Entschluss, auf Fische in Deinem Teich zu verzichten, finde ich sehr gut.

Seit ich keine Fische mehr im Teich habe füllt sich mein Teich wieder mit allerlei Tieren, leider sind keine __ Molche dabei, ich glaube, die gibt es hier auf der Insel gar nicht. __ Wasserläufer, __ Libellen jeder Art und __ Käfer gibt es hingegen in großer Zahl. 

Rückenschwimmer hatte ich bis vor 10 Tagen sicher weit über 100, dann verschwanden sie schlagartig, was mich richtig traurig stimmte. Gestern am späten Abend bei meinem Teichrundgang mit Taschenlampe entdeckte ich aber zu meiner Freude eine neue Generation dieser effizienten Mückenabwehr.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## HaMaKi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Elfriede und Micha,

kann euch nur zustimmen; seitdem wir mittlerweile ungezählt viele Rückenschwimmer im Teich haben, ist die Mückenplage nicht mehr vorhanden. Und stimmt Micha, die Natur regelt das von alleine.
Nach den ersten Gelbrandkäfern letztes Jahr pendelt sich die Population nun auf eine Mischung von Spitzschlammschnecken, Wasserläufern und Rückenschwimmern ein (sowie momentan unzählig vielen Libellenlarven bzw. täglich reichlich schlüpfenden __ Libellen).

PS vielleicht kommt es auch auf das 'was für ein Fisch' an? Seit einigen Wochen bereichern unsere Lieschen (__ Moderlieschen) unseren Teich und bisher habe ich sichtbar noch keine Veränderung der Kleintierwelt feststellen können. Es wäre schön, wenn es so bleiben würde :beeten

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Ihrs,

nachdem ich ganz neidisch auf Michas Rückenschwemme war, konnte ich heute endlich den ersten Rückenschwimmer begrüßen. Und auch noch ein ganz großes Exemplar. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja gar keinen...


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Servus Marita, Servus Christine

Hiermit bestätigt es sich wieder ......

Geduld ist die größte Tugend des Teichlers 

Die Natur kommt von ganz alleine, so man sie läßt


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo ihrs!

Mag es sein, dass die Rückenschwimmer sich in kleinen Teichen nicht wohlfühlen? Ich hatte nie einen im Mini, meinen allerersten sah ich letztes Jahr bei Eugen, wo ich ganz deppert fragte, was das denn sei... 
Aber nun, nach unserer Vergrößerung, sind sie da! Der erste kaum 2 Tage, nachdem das Wasser eingelassen war, unser erster Besucher! Mittlerweile kann ich sie nicht mehr zählen!


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hi Inken,

nein, dass glaub ich nicht. Ich habe - bis auf letztes Jahr - immer Rückenschwimmer gehabt - sogar in der blauen Minischale (da hatte ich eine ganze Horde Babys). Deshalb fand ich es letztes Jahr ja so merkwürdig, dass überhaupt keiner vorbei kam.


----------



## elkop (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

ich habe dieser tage auch einen entdeckt *freu*


----------



## RainerSchm (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Micha,

anfangs hatte ich nur Rückenschwimmer im Fischteich (damals noch ohne Fische). Anfang des Jahres fand ich so an die Hundert auch im Schwimmteich und im Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches. 

Ende April habe ich 13 Fische in meinen Fischteich eingesetzt. Jetzt sind dort alle Rückenschwimmer weg, auch die adulten. Nur noch vereinzelte Exemplare finde ich noch im Filtergraben des Fischteiches.

Anders dagegen im Schwimmteich. Dort waren Anfang Mai immer noch zig große und kleine Rückenschwimmer. Ich habe dann fast alle mit dem Kescher in den Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches umgesiedelt.

Vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich ein paar Rückenschwimmer über meinen Kopf wegfliegen sehen. Es müssen wohl viele auf die Reise gegangen sein, denn im Filtergraben sind so an die 30 übrig geblieben und im Schwimmteich habe ich heute noch ca. 20 gesehen.

Ich war jetzt schon oft schwimmen und habe mich bewußt auch neben die Rückenschwimmer gestellt und sie mit dem Fuß vertrieben. Ich wurde noch kein einziges Mal gepiekst. 

Wahrscheinlich müssen diese interessanten Tierchen entweder schon sehr ausgehungert oder extrem schlecht gelaunt sein, bevor sie an Menschen gehen. 

Anfangs hatte ich mir auch gedanken gemacht, aber in der Zwischenzeit bin ich vollkommen relaxt, wenn ich im Teich schwimme. Die Tierchen schwimmen viel besser und schneller als ich. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo Rainer,..

danke für die hilftreiche Antwort,.. 

ich hatte nur die ganze Zeit aber eher "Angst" um die __ Kröten-Kaulqappen, oder den Molchbabys,.. und Jungtiere,..

Bisher konnte ich allerdings noch nie einen Angriff auf __ Molche sehen,..

nur, dass sich die Rückenschwimmer anscheinend auch gegenseitig auffressen,..

Fische wollte ich ja nur als "Anti-Mücken-Jäger" einsetzen,..
mit den vielen Molchen kann ich ehrlich gesagt viel interessantere Dinge sehen,..

Werde daher dieses Jahr keine Fische kaufen,.. und hoffe auch nächstes Jahr wieder auf viele Molche,..

Dann kommt sicherlich allerdings eine neue Gefahr auf die kleinen Molche zu,..
Die Libellenlarven waren dieses Jahr noch recht klein, werden nächstes Jahr aber sicher auch zu Jägern,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Pammler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Ist doch gut, wenn man die Suche benutzt. Da spart man sich Langesschreibenundaufantwortwarten. Ich habe bestimmt 50 Rückenschwimmer im teich, jetzt weiß ich das ich die dort lassen kann. Habe mich schon gewundert, das die von vielen prophezeite Mückenplage mit meinem Teich ausblieb. Die waren alle gegen einen Teich. Ich bin froh einen zu haben. Was sich da alles so ansammelt! __ Schnecken, __ Frösche, __ Käfer, __ Libellen, Rückenschwimmer ... und das alles nach einem Jahr.
An dieser Stelle:
Danke nochmal an alle Admins und Mods und Mitglieder für die umfangreiche Hilfe!
 (für die Damen)   (für die Herren)​


----------



## pyro (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Aha, jetzt weis ich wo die ganzen Mückenlarven hinkamen im meinem Teich... Nachdem die erste Mückengeneration wohl schon geschlüpft ist waren bei der zweiten inzwischen genug Rückenschwimmer + __ Gelbrandkäfer in meinem Teich.

Da sollte ich morgen direkt ein paar Rückenschwimmer in meine Regentonnen umsiedeln....


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Hallo,..

ja,.. die Rückenschwimmer gehören inzwischen wunderbar zum Gartenteich,..
auch deren Anzahl pendelt sich richtig ein,.. 

Mit dem __ Gelbrandkäfer kann ich mich persönlich noch nicht ganz anfreunden,. aber den sehe ich hier nur ab und zu..

Im moment habe ich auch den ersten Fischnachwuchs mit ca. 7-20mm Minifischen,..

Bei mir sind derzeit als KILLER die größere Anzahl von riesen Liebenlarven,..
davon ca. 30 Stück,..
und die jagen auch ganz gerne alles was möglich,..

Der Teich kommt aber meistens ins Gleichgewicht,.

Dieses Jahr fressen die Molsche die kleinen Fische,.. die, die überlebt haben,..
fressen nächstes Jahr einen Teil des Molsch-nachwuchses...

Fressen und gefressen werden,..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Ich habe in meinem fischlosen Teich auch Hunderte von den Rückenschwimmern. Aber da ich mir geschworen habem den Teich wirklich der Natur zu überlassen,  beschränke ich mich jetzt auf die Rolle des Zuschauers, egal, was da im Teich passiert. Letztens habe ich gesehen, wie ein Rückenschwimmer einen kleinen Molch vertilgt hat - es tat mir leid, aber das ist eben die Natur, und sie wird es schon regeln, das habe ich jetzt hier aus euren Beiträgen auch rauslesen können. Der Teich wird  auch weiterhin fischlos bleiben, auch wenn es schwerfällt.
Aber es gibt auch ohne Fische sooooo viel zu sehen  ....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*



> aber das ist eben die Natur, und sie wird es schon regeln, das habe ich jetzt hier aus euren Beiträgen auch rauslesen können


Ja, die "Natur" regelt schon - nur nicht immer so, wie es ein Teichbesitzer gern hätte! 
Früher kamen in meinem Teich unzählige kleine __ Kröten zur Reife, da konnte ich nicht guten Gewissens die Wiese mähen, weil es geradezu gewuselt hat. Auch __ Moderlieschen & Co haben sich ordentlich vermehrt. __ Wasserläufer, Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer und __ Großlibellen(larven) waren zu finden, __ Molche und eine Mengen winziger Insekten (Hüpferlinge & Co).
Mittlerweile hat "die Natur" wohl beschlossen  meinem Teich in ein Großlibellenbiotop zu verwandeln. Es kommen keine Kröten mehr zur Reife, die Fischbrut kann sich auch kaum behaupten, und Rückenschwimmer oder Wasserläufer sind seltene Tiere. Wie es der Molchbrut ergeht ist schwer zu sagen, noch finde ich kleine Molche an Land.


> Der Teich kommt aber meistens ins Gleichgewicht


 hm, welches Gleichgewicht?
Bis auf Fische,  Wasserschnecken und submerse Pflanzen entzieht sich die restliche Zuwanderung an "Teichleben" meinem Einfluß. Und seit einigen Jahren geht die Entwicklung zu Gunsten der __ Libellen. 


> beschränke ich mich jetzt auf die Rolle des Zuschauers, egal, was da im Teich passiert


Nach dem ich schon ein "Wunschdenken" hatte, was da in Teich leben/überleben soll, hab ich mich "eingemischt" und wenigstens versucht Fischbrut separat aufzuziehen. Das war aber nicht so erfolgreich, Jungfische mit 1,5 cm sind immer noch "Futter". 
Also fütter ich die Libellenlarven nicht mehr - entferne sie aber auch nicht. ...und versuche ein Zuschauer zu sein...
Ich werde sehen, was passiert, wenn die Lebensbedingungen (Futter) für die Libellen schlechter werden... 
...in 1 - 2 Jahren....  ?
LG
Andrea


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Servus

Wir haben heuer, im ersten Teichjahr auch sehr viele RS ...

Und wie ich hier im Thread schon angemerkt habe ... Natur, Natur sein lassen ...

Ich denke wenn das Futter ausgeht, gehen auch die Freßfeinde von selber ...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Naja,..

die Monsterlibellen gehen dann aber "zuletzt",..

was sollen Sie auch sonst machen,... Sie wachsen ja 2-3 Jahre im Teich bis sie sich zur fertigen Libelle entwickeln,..

und vorher werden Sie sicher nicht "flüchten",.. egal was passiert..


Und die MUTTER-Libelle sucht bestimmt nicht den Teich nach dem aktuellen Nahrungsbestand aus 

hmm... wenn ich noch mehr als 30Stück  im Teich hätte,... wird es für die anderen Lebewesen schon "eng"


----------



## Naturfreund (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel " Rückenschwimmer" verträgt mein Teich*

Ja, das mit den Rückenschwimmern kenne ich nur zu gut. Mir kam es anfangs vor, als hätte ich in den ersten zwei Jahren nichts anderes im Teich als diese kleinen, agressiven "Wasserbienen". Aber mittlerweile, 5 Jahre nach dem Aushub des Teiches, sehe ich sie nur noch vereinzelt. Sie sind zwar noch häufig, aber genauso häufig sehe ich meine Frosch-Kaulquappen  Die Natur weiß es eben doch schon am Besten.


----------

